# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Coelhao's Workbook

## Coelhao

Ahoy everyone,

I will be joining all of you in the pursuit of super awesome lucid dreams!

I have had lucid dreams on and off for the last few years.  They normally come in short clusters and are accompanied by general waking attention to my dream life (keeping a dream journal ect.)

As a practice, I have never given lucid dreaming the attention it deserves.  I recently moved to a remote farm and have loads of free time, and the ability to sleep 11 hours night if I wish.  Hopefully joining this will keep my motivation high enough.

This is probably one of the coolest things I have ever found on the internet and I am super glad to be a part of it.  So thanks 

-Coelhao-

----------


## Matte87

Hi and welcome to class!  :smiley:  With some dedication and persistance, you'll go far. Set up a few goals, I recommend you being able to recall atleast 10 dreams a week before you start focusing on Lucid Dreaming, but practicing a technique this early isn't wrong. You just want to make sure you remember the lucids once you have them.

If you have any questions, ask away!

----------


## Coelhao

Thanks Matte,

I started writing down my dreams 3 nights ago.  I am at 12-16 dreams/fragments for three nights depending on how 1 dream is defined.  I have been writing down most of these in the middle of the night, and then attempting to WILD.  No success as of yet.

I did realize one dreamsign that should be particularly useful.  I just moved from Minnesota to Hawaii.  So if I ever see a person from back home (happens every night) then i am dreaming.  This may be too broad of a sign though.

I will jump in on the class goals after I have had a few LDs to figure a few things out and see where my limits are.

As of now I want to:

Stabilize the dream and examine my dream senses in detail.

Try accessing information from my waking memory:  singing a song I just learned, or maybe plans for the upcoming day.  

Summoning a Pterosaur.  (maybe a little ambitious, but I had some success shape shifting my first try so why not)

My ultimate goal to achieve before summer is to write a song, or at least a melody in a dream, then wake up and record it in real life.  Ultimate Ultimate goal is to make a whole album this way.

----------


## Matte87

Ah, that's actually very good recall  :smiley:  The summoning shouldn't be too hard, just call out for it and expect it to come running from around the corner or something. There are no limits, you set them yourself.

----------


## Coelhao

Woot!  Success!

This is day 4 of logging my dreams, and I had 2 lucid dreams last night.  These were probably MILD induced.   I phased through solid objects in both, flew in both and tried, unsuccessfully, to summon my pet pterosaur.  I think I need to learn how to relax a little because I get a little excited and immediately go all out with powers.  Next time I am just going to try to relax, walk around and see how long I can stay lucid.

I'll start a dream journal soon to post these, and any other profound dreams.

Thanks Matte, and everyone else.  I am sure I wouldn't be this motivated if this class/website didn't exist


-Coelhao-

----------


## Coelhao

Recall is going great still.  Had one more lucid last night.   I remembered the words to a song I know, but failed to remember what I was planning to do today in real life.   I have been using MILD before sleep, and while meditating in the middle of the day.   This seems to work great.  I always thought that MILD wouldn't work because the intention mechanism seemed a little too abstract for me.  

I really want to work on WILD and DEILD now.  I have only succeeded at these methods a few times, and on accident.  

I also need to work on trying to up my level of awareness and the vividness of the dream.   Staying in dreams is also a little problematic.  I can stabilize one or two times, but still lose the dream a minute later.

----------


## Coelhao

This weekend I was too busy to devote too much attention to dreamland.  Didn't really do any exercises and had poor recall.  I have a feeling that weekdays are going to have to be my time to focus.  Especially because my sleep schedule is stable.

----------


## Coelhao

Getting back into a motivated phase.  Got alright dream recall last night.   I think I have a foolproof plan for next week if I don't have any lucid dreams this week. I'll have one of the other workers here take my bottle of honey, and tell him to hide it and not give it back until I have a lucid dream or 2.  Or maybe until I perform a specific dream task.  Normally I would never deprive myself of something I regard as highly as honey,  but I see it like this:   Lucid dreams>honey.   Hopefully this will get my goal seeking brain parts activated!  That would be a last resort though.

----------


## Coelhao

Recall is going at a slower pace than last week.  Averaging 2-4 dreams and fragments/night.   The honey is sitting on my friends shelf...  I wish it never came to this.

Goals for this week:

Examine 5 senses, maybe 6 if I can

Summon pterosaur

Go to the land of Ooo

----------


## Coelhao

Well I did have 2 lucid dreams this week, but neither was long enough to get any substantial goals accomplished.  I have been getting more lazy on recall, but MILD seems to be working.   I need to work on stabilization, control, and increasing my general awareness in the dream state.

5 in two weeks is nothing to complain about.  I have been doing a lot of reading on lucid dreaming, so hopefully in the next month or so I will start to get a solid system together.

----------


## Matte87

Five in two weeks is great! Keep it up. Remember to always stabilize and root yourself to the dream before you do anything else. And repeat your tasks to yourself so they're easy to remember once lucid. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Coelhao

Thanks!

I had one more on sunday night.  But same issues.  Sometimes i get stuck inside buildings as well.  I need to remember to walk through walls to get outside.  Excited to ask dream characters some strange questions =p

----------


## Matte87

Perhaps you should stay inside and do something in there? There are loads of things to do, look in drawers, play around with telekinesis or any other cool power. Try some transformation, teleportation or summoning. But yeah doing funny stuff with DC's is always fun. Good luck next time!  :smiley:

----------


## Coelhao

The only reason I don't like being inside is because it is seems easier to run into a dark corner and wake up.  The sunny outdoors normally let me stick around longer.

I did a successful WBTB last night.  The dream didn't last more than a minute but I got to ask some questions to some DCs.  I got mumbly, strange answers.  Going to try to keep up the WBTB routine.  I spent 20 minutes reading.  It was pretty hard to do when you are that sleepy, so i can see how it activates your brain a little for the next round of dreams.

I used to be alright at catching when my vision was fading and spinning.  I should work on that.  And I guess I should attempt to stay paralyzed and reenter after I wake up.

Going to make a new list of goals soon.  Looking in drawers and pockets sounds fun.

Thanks Matte!

----------


## Coelhao

It has been about a month since I joined here now.  I have logged 9 lucid dreams since then.  I have had a decent amount of success completing dream tasks, but my biggest obstacle is staying in dreams for more than a minute or two after obtaining lucidity.

Here is a list of things I have tried so far:

Phasing through solid objects -  I do this in just about every lucid dream I have.  It is how I get out of buildings, and it is a convenient way to fabricate completely new dream scenes (something I need to examine in more detail).

Flying -  I do this pretty frequently too, but It is more like I am floating in zero gravity with a set direction and velocity.  landing is always interesting.

Summoning a pterosaur - have tried three times.  On my third attempt i actually saw it.  Maybe ill be riding it next month =)

Sing a song -  I remembered all of the words to a traditional Irish song I like to sing, but my voice was kind of broken.

Examine different senses - Things seem to be pretty real in most of my lucid dreams.  Sometimes visions has a slower frame rate.  Sounds are always dead on.  Smell is always interesting...

Zooming with my vision -  This worked, but I zoomed in at a wall too far and ended up waking up...

Summoning a specific person to talk to - This has worked once or twice.  I just expect to find them wherever I am looking.  Dream conversations are always strange, short, and a little nonsensical though.

Spinning to save a fading dream -  This works pretty well, and It also throws me into a new dream scene most of the time.

Telekinesis -  Tried to move a vase on a table.  No dice.  I was too focused on it and I lost the dream after a short period.

Look in my pockets -  Pulled out a piece of paper with all sorts of nonsense words written on it.  There were some sort of schematics or reactions mechanisms on it as well..



I think that is about it.

I have tried WBTB 4 times in the last 2 weeks.  It worked 3 out of the 4!!!   So that is good to know.  I am at a point where I know what to do, I just have to re-motivate myself to do it.  I have been lazy about recording dreams and have forgot countless nonlucid dreams because of this.  Going to try to get back in the swing of things this week.

Two new goals.  These are ambitious:


1.  Crack a beer with my favorite dog, and see what he has to say

2.  Go to the year 3000 and ask around

----------


## Matte87

Oh that's very nice! And yeah WBTB's are the best. What you should do, that I usually fail to aswell, is to stabilize the dream properly before going on an adventure. Take a minute and root yourself to the dream then just go with the flow instead of trying to actively change too much. That way you get a feel for how it's like to be in a dream and you can stay inside it more easily.

----------


## Coelhao

Awesome thanks for the advice.

Last night I had my longest one yet.  Over 2 minutes lucid I would say.  But I forgot what happened in the middle of it.   I also am having a hard time remembering what people have said to me.  

I had unusually high dream recall last night.  Yesterday I did go on a long run, and eat more protein than usual.  Important things to note I guess.

----------


## Coelhao

Well, it feels good to have the site back to a functional degree.

Thanks to everyone who is helping to fix the problem!!

----------


## Coelhao

I have been really lazy the last few weeks.  But last night I did some MILD work before sleep and had my first WILD in over a year.  It was a very cool and strange experience.

----------

